# Husband's female boss has invited my husband for a dinner after work.



## Camefromeurope (Apr 27, 2019)

My husband's boss is a young, single woman that has invited him for a dinner, just two of them. He told me about it, but also mentioned she wants to get to know him better and have an "out of office conversation" with him, which means they won't be talking about work. I know she is single and she is not even 30.
My husband already accepted her invitation and they should meet in three days, just my husband and this woman. Why does not she invite all the new members of the company, but only my husband?
We have been married for almost a year, no kids. 
Also - I am not from USA but from Europe where even an invitation for a dinner in two (male plus female) is taken as a date when this comes from a single person.

Is this a normal process in States having a dinner with your bosses (not just a work dinner, but a personal one) even though you are married? Is this just something what is different in my culture and is normal here? I am a little bit scared this lady wants to get closer to my husband through the dinner and I feel like she should not be so willing to meet my husband alone and invite him to go out with him. Seems very unprofessional to me. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

This is NOT an American custom. Your husband should have told her he does not date outside of his marriage. Does she know he is married? Nothing good will come of this. Maybe he should suggest that he wants to bring you along and see what she says. He cannot let her impropriety as a boss go unchallenged. Stop this before it accelerates.....


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

This is highly improper. You need to put your foot down on this one. This **** ain’t right. I would never go alone to lunch with one of my female employees. As Sunset Mist recommended, you should accompany 
Your husband.


----------

